# Francesco Romano e il gol più difficile di sempre



## numero 3 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Anno 1982/83 serie B, 14 novembre Francesco Romano segna il gol forse più difficile di sempre, in una intervista concessa anni dopo disse che un gol del genere non riesce neanche in allenamento...utenti del forum...avete you tube...cercatelo..non sarà facile ...erano altri tempi...io li ho vissuti..se trovate gol simili ditemelo.


----------



## Lambro (11 Gennaio 2018)

gol molto bello ma neanche per un secondo lo si puo' definire come è stato definito lol.
i gol piu' difficili di sempre sono tipo 2milioni sopra questo


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Anno 1982/83 serie B, 14 novembre Francesco Romano segna il gol forse più difficile di sempre, in una intervista concessa anni dopo disse che un gol del genere non riesce neanche in allenamento...utenti del forum...avete you tube...cercatelo..non sarà facile ...erano altri tempi...io li ho vissuti..se trovate gol simili ditemelo.



Porca miseria che gol!!!
Sombrero sull'avversario e poi sbaglio o tocca per 3 volte la palla(palleggio in corsa) senza che tocchi terra e la calcia al volo?
Non si vede bene dal video ma mi pare la palla non tocchi terra.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2018)

Non è esattamente lo stesso gol ma credo che come livello di difficoltà superi quello di romano.
Sombrero di sinistro di prima su un lancio profondo a scavalcare il difensore e poi tiro al volo di collo destro al primo palo.
Euro 96, gazza gol.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Gennaio 2018)

Credo 5 palleggi al volo fronte porta ( con avversari)..ti assicuro che gol così non è ho più visti..secondo me coefficiente di difficoltà altissimo..


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Gennaio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Anno 1982/83 serie B, 14 novembre Francesco Romano segna il gol forse più difficile di sempre, in una intervista concessa anni dopo disse che un gol del genere non riesce neanche in allenamento...utenti del forum...avete you tube...cercatelo..non sarà facile ...erano altri tempi...io li ho vissuti..se trovate gol simili ditemelo.








Minuto 2.
Bel gol, sembra Coutinho.
Comunque ne ho fatti di piu difficili


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2018)

Sarebbe bello comunque aprire una sezione sui gol ai quali ognuno di noi è particolarmente legato, ne ricordo alcuni come se fosse oggi.


----------



## fdl68 (11 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## Milancholy (11 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello comunque aprire una sezione sui gol ai quali ognuno di noi è particolarmente legato, ne ricordo alcuni come se fosse oggi.



Bella idea. Dunque...

Un rigore di Di Bartolomei per un 3-2 in rimonta sulla Juve (ricordo vivido e doloroso per motivi personali), il Genio contro il Barca, Boban che salta palleggiando la difesa del Lecce, attraversando orizzontalmente il limite dell'area per incrociarla in drop di sx all'incrocio mentre "perdo l'innocenza" con gran maiala a cielo...aperto, addizionato di Montenegro, una rete di Van Basten nel derby (che danzando mette Ferri per terra) con il sottoscritto impegnato in partita di tennis (con radio a supporto...) che da di matto e fa sette giri di campo urlante con la gente che lo guarda esterrefatta...il primo di Gullit a Barcellona con il collegamento video raffazzonato e traballante causa un ***.zo di sciopero degli operatori tv, una bordata di Maldini (forse la sua prima rete) all'Avellino, il rigore decisivo di Rijkaard (che toglie d'impaccio Cappellini...) a Belgrado, ancora il Cigno per lo scudo a Napoli (con Ameri ************* che per dieci secondi straparla di una traversa colpita...) Verza ancora nel derby in un 2-2 (nel ricordo d'infanzia di un amico di opposta fazione calcistica, tanto dispiaciuto nel vedermi sofferente da appartarsi e "pregare" che il Milan pareggiasse...) e su tutti, e sempre nel derby, ovviamente il "poster" di Hateley su Collovati. Ineguagliabile!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Bella idea. Dunque...
> 
> Un rigore di Di Bartolomei per un 3-2 in rimonta sulla Juve (ricordo vivido e doloroso per motivi personali), il Genio contro il Barca, Boban che salta palleggiando la difesa del Lecce, attraversando orizzontalmente il limite dell'area per incrociarla in drop di sx all'incrocio mentre "perdo l'innocenza" con gran maiala a cielo...aperto, addizionato di Montenegro, una rete di Van Basten nel derby (che danzando mette Ferri per terra) con il sottoscritto impegnato in partita di tennis (con radio a supporto...) che da di matto e fa sette giri di campo urlante con la gente che lo guarda esterrefatta...il primo di Gullit a Barcellona con il collegamento video raffazzonato e traballante causa un ***.zo di sciopero degli operatori tv, una bordata di Maldini (forse la sua prima rete) all'Avellino, il rigore decisivo di Rijkaard (che toglie d'impaccio Cappellini...) a Belgrado, ancora il Cigno per lo scudo a Napoli (con Ameri ************* che per dieci secondi straparla di una traversa colpita...) Verza ancora nel derby in un 2-2 (nel ricordo d'infanzia di un amico di opposta fazione calcistica, tanto dispiaciuto nel vedermi sofferente da appartarsi e "pregare" che il Milan pareggiasse...) e su tutti, e sempre nel derby, ovviamente il "poster" di Hateley su Collovati. Ineguagliabile!



eroe


----------



## Lambro (12 Gennaio 2018)

non ce n'è, per me napoli milan 2-3 vissuta alla radiolina, contiene i 3 gol piu' importanti della storia del milan berlusconiano.
Ameri in radiocronaca.

Guardate il terzo gol, è un gol modernissimo con tutti lanciati a freccia in contropiede


----------



## Lambro (12 Gennaio 2018)

ma anche questo derby col gol di Hateley...le interviste di Zuccalà m i t i c o


----------



## MasterGorgo (12 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Porca miseria che gol!!!
> Sombrero sull'avversario e poi sbaglio o tocca per 3 volte la palla(palleggio in corsa) senza che tocchi terra e la calcia al volo?
> Non si vede bene dal video ma mi pare la palla non tocchi terra.



Presente da bimbo (popolari). 
Ricordo poco della B vista l'età ma quel gol si perchè mio padre restò incredulo e mi guardò co una smorfia.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Presente da bimbo (popolari).
> Ricordo poco della B vista l'età ma quel gol si perchè mio padre restò incredulo e mi guardò co una smorfia.



ahahah meraviglioso ricordo.
Lo porterai sempre dietro con te.
Io quando persi mio padre il primo ricordo che mi venne in mente fu proprio un'immagine di noi due assieme allo stadio.
Forse perchè per due malati di calcio rappresenta il massimo della complicità tra uomini.


----------



## Didaco (5 Febbraio 2019)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Bella idea. Dunque...
> 
> Un rigore di Di Bartolomei per un 3-2 in rimonta sulla Juve (ricordo vivido e doloroso per motivi personali), il Genio contro il Barca, Boban che salta palleggiando la difesa del Lecce, attraversando orizzontalmente il limite dell'area per incrociarla in drop di sx all'incrocio mentre "perdo l'innocenza" con gran maiala a cielo...aperto, addizionato di Montenegro, una rete di Van Basten nel derby (che danzando mette Ferri per terra) con il sottoscritto impegnato in partita di tennis (con radio a supporto...) che da di matto e fa sette giri di campo urlante con la gente che lo guarda esterrefatta...il primo di Gullit a Barcellona con il collegamento video raffazzonato e traballante causa un ***.zo di sciopero degli operatori tv, una bordata di Maldini (forse la sua prima rete) all'Avellino, il rigore decisivo di Rijkaard (che toglie d'impaccio Cappellini...) a Belgrado, ancora il Cigno per lo scudo a Napoli (con Ameri ************* che per dieci secondi straparla di una traversa colpita...) Verza ancora nel derby in un 2-2 (nel ricordo d'infanzia di un amico di opposta fazione calcistica, tanto dispiaciuto nel vedermi sofferente da appartarsi e "pregare" che il Milan pareggiasse...) e su tutti, e sempre nel derby, ovviamente il "poster" di Hateley su Collovati. Ineguagliabile!


----------

